# Expatforum meet ups & social chit chat



## yellowtang (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- my husband and I recently relocated to Dubai and want to meet some people and make some friends! I read in a thread somewhere that there are meetups and we would love to go to one.

Any info would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

yellowtang said:


> Hi- my husband and I recently relocated to Dubai and want to meet some people and make some friends! I read in a thread somewhere that there are meetups and we would love to go to one.
> 
> Any info would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there

There used to be regular meetings/nights out that were organised and posted each week but this hasn't been the case the last months or so - but there have been the occasional post about drinks etc keep your eye on the forum and you may be lucky.


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

*Social Meetups....!*

Dear Dubai Netizens,

As great as this place may seem, you have to agree with me that it eats into your purse if you wanna do anything at all...
My problem here is that I cannot find a genuine person who can just have a chat with me straight without linking anything at all with teh expensive lifestyle here. My idea is to gather people interested in a social gathering, sit around over the weekend and make new friends, get to know each other and have some healthy conversations or discussions that would help us enjoy the weekend.

I am an Indian, born and raised in Dubai, and am keen on meeting new people.

For any weirdos reading this post having one of those crazy ideas that make it to the front pages of newspapers here, refrain from here and take your ideas elsewhere. I am keen on meeting new people, from differnt places, serious on having a healthy chat about anything at all. The more the merrier and teh safer it makes people feel to gather together with strangers. 

I am not sure if there has been similar posts to this here earlier, but if anyone is keen please follow up and lets plan something.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are lots of people meeting up on this forum. Not too sure about your definition of "weirdos" but I've been lucky enough to make a lot of good friends through this forum, so it's really up to you to distinguish the genuine ones from the weirdos. 
Have a look around and you'll see that there are regular meet ups being organized by people. As for the expensive lifestyle, since you've been born and raised in Dubai, you would be the best person to put up a thread and suggest ideas on what would be a good place and opportunity that does not eat into the purse. You'll definitely get a lot of enthusiastic replies.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What are your hobbies? Maybe if people share something in common with you, will be easier for you to find people you click with.


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Point noted Pamela... 

Places are a-plenty here in Dubai but meeting the right crowd is the problem. There is a very good gathering called Rendevous Dubai that meets on teh first monday of eveyr month. I've read a lot about them and even contacted their moderators but the timing on a monday evening after work has been a problem for me by far. Lots of nice hangout spots in Dubai just for meet-ups liek these.. but likeI sad its the crowd that mattes. In fact, when you are with interesting people the place would not matter. 

You can always meet people at clubs and pubs but tht is not teh ideal kind of crowd i'm looking to meet. I've been on expat forum since yesterday and I do agree thatthere are meetups and i have to look through the forum pages. I am doing that bit by bit... (the whole iea of tis post was to try and by pass all those searches and see if someone drops in a post o an event!!!)

Hobbies... That is a good start. Well, I used to write until a few months ago and I am very uch interested in poetry, have an admiration for art as well. I like mystery. Lots of suspense and I am a movie freak. Big Hitchock fan. When idl you'd find me pondering overone of the numerous unsolved mysteries of teh world trying to find an xplanation.
Anyone interested or with similar hobbies? or with more exciting hobbies that I need to try, gimme a heads up...


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> There are lots of people meeting up on this forum. Not too sure about your definition of "weirdos" but I've been lucky enough to make a lot of good friends through this forum, so it's really up to you to distinguish the genuine ones from the weirdos.
> Have a look around and you'll see that there are regular meet ups being organized by people. As for the expensive lifestyle, since you've been born and raised in Dubai, you would be the best person to put up a thread and suggest ideas on what would be a good place and opportunity that does not eat into the purse. You'll definitely get a lot of enthusiastic replies.


You've set my mind a-thinking and that is what i am gonna do. .... 
Its good to know that you made genuine friends over this forum... Gives me somethiing to look forward to... Are you aware of any eetups that you think I should be a part of?


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

yellowtang said:


> Hi- my husband and I recently relocated to Dubai and want to meet some people and make some friends! I read in a thread somewhere that there are meetups and we would love to go to one.
> 
> Any info would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


Hmmm.. I know this is a really late post but did manage to find your way to any expat meetups? if so , Im intereted as well.....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wish you luck in finding like minded friends. That is a good post and people who are similar to you will hopefully find it and pm you!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

yellowtang said:


> Hi- my husband and I recently relocated to Dubai and want to meet some people and make some friends! I read in a thread somewhere that there are meetups and we would love to go to one.
> 
> Any info would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Yellowtang and welcome to the forum ....

For the past little while, every other week there has been an ernest attempt by some _(including myself and my little lovely)_ to meet up for a couple of social drinks and a meal .... just had one last Friday afternoon / night. 

In that vein, I would imagine if we can get it on again for the weekend after next early enough and publisize the same on the forum and where ever, there should be some takers ....

In the past it has mainly only been for drinks and a snack, so if you already have a venue in mind, more than happy to come along !

If not if you like, I'll throw it out to the forum and the regulars... ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yellowtang was from 2009 

I wish this person was from now... then I would think I found another reefing buddy


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm ... hardly ever look at the date of the post Jynx ....

Looks like old mate $ammy has reserected the same .... but still happy to do the fortnightly thing in any case !!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yellowtang was from 2009
> 
> I wish this person was from now... then I would think I found another reefing buddy


Reefing as in sailing ? or reefer buddy ....  .. 

Don't tell me you sail too .... :confused2: .. :clap2: .. :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No... LOL I wish. I would love to learn. But first I have to tackle scuba diving, then I will tackle the boating. Would love to end up retiring on the coast, and diving for a living. 

I am interested in marine biology and LOVE marine tanks. We are called reefers.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> No... LOL I wish. I would love to learn. But first I have to tackle scuba diving, then I will tackle the boating. Would love to end up retiring on the coast, and diving for a living.
> 
> I am interested in marine biology and LOVE marine tanks. We are called reefers.


Got to be the sign of the fish or at least a water sign there some where with a wish list like that ...... and amaized that you can't dive with your bio ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pisces


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Pisces


I knew it as one water sign to another, your a legend ..... March 2 ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

March 5th. 

And you are leading me astray on this thread brought up for the distant pass. We better go to the lounge.

:focus:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> March 5th.
> 
> And you are leading me astray on this thread brought up for the distant pass. We better go to the lounge.
> 
> :focus:


Definitely wasn't meant to go that way, but just goes to show, without trying its easy to get off line isn't it ? Thats fine Jynx .... but nothing wrong with good holesome banter as long as it doesn't divert the original thread, so by all means move it, no problem .....


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Pisces


 Very interesting thread..... Well, I guess I'm gonna look the worst here... I cant swim .... (incidentally i was gonna put a post for locations for adult swimming classes).... hmm reefng, sailing , diving..nw here are sme peole i donty come across everyday....!!!

BTW is this thread for couples only???


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

scorpions dont swim do they??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

$ammy said:


> Very interesting thread..... Well, I guess I'm gonna look the worst here... I cant swim .... (incidentally i was gonna put a post for locations for adult swimming classes).... hmm reefng, sailing , diving..nw here are sme peole i donty come across everyday....!!!
> 
> BTW is this thread for couples only???


 no Sammy, haven't come across any couples' only thread so far!

Fatenhappy, looking forward to next meet up. Hopefully will be able to bring little screamer along too!


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> no Sammy, haven't come across any couples' only thread so far!
> 
> Fatenhappy, looking forward to next meet up. Hopefully will be able to bring little screamer along too!


phew!!!... then i'd probably cling onto this thread for longer till I pick up something.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sure Fatenhappy will put up something soon for Friday after next!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

$ammy said:


> Very interesting thread..... Well, I guess I'm gonna look the worst here... I cant swim .... (incidentally i was gonna put a post for locations for adult swimming classes).... hmm reefng, sailing , diving..nw here are sme peole i donty come across everyday....!!!
> 
> BTW* is this thread for couples only???*


Definitely not anyone can join in ... the more the merrier ... some of the most boring people I know are married , I should know .... I am ....  ... :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy, you are one of the most genuine, kind hearted and entertaining people I have *never* met!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Fatenhappy, you are one of the most genuine, kind hearted and entertaining people I have *never* met!


Shucks .... now you'll make me go all soft and jellow !! ...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> As great as this place may seem, you have to agree with me that it eats into your purse if you wanna do anything at all...
> My problem here is that I cannot find a genuine person who can just have a chat with me straight without linking anything at all with teh expensive lifestyle here. My idea is to gather people interested in a social gathering, sit around over the weekend and make new friends, get to know each other and have some healthy conversations or discussions that would help us enjoy the weekend.


i have a blackberry app for that


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Sammy, just to let you know, there is a thread up on the Dubai forum about brunch on 28th of May. You are more than welcome to join and meet the expatforum members.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Come one come all, always a good day even though the last one lasted two days and am still recovering


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Sammy, just to let you know, there is a thread up on the Dubai forum about brunch on 28th of May. You are more than welcome to join and meet the expatforum members.


hey thank u for the heads up pamela....

Im marking my calendar ryt away ....


----------



## annette pretzmann (Jun 19, 2010)

hiya.
anyone of you living close to mirdiff??? then we could meet. i'm rather tired of driving 30-45 minuttes everytime i go out for coffee, lunch etc.
i'm 44 years, danish, been here 4,5 years.
i like to take pictures, my 6 dogs, enjoy good food and wine, like to discuss others countries culture etc.

annette


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

hmmm.. I stay really far from mirdiff although i do love dogs... .... and cultures is a good subject to discuss!!...


----------



## phr0ggi (Jun 16, 2010)

annette pretzmann said:


> hiya.
> anyone of you living close to mirdiff??? then we could meet. i'm rather tired of driving 30-45 minuttes everytime i go out for coffee, lunch etc.
> i'm 44 years, danish, been here 4,5 years.
> i like to take pictures, my 6 dogs, enjoy good food and wine, like to discuss others countries culture etc.
> ...


Been here a month. Fresh off the boat. Haven't been to Mirdif. Not averse to missioning out there. Promise to 1st-person pronouns in my next reply. :ranger:


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

*looking for freinds*

hi , i am living in dubai and looking to meet new freinds (male & female ), for chat and meet up i am living in JLT .(i speak french english arabic ..) TIA


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

hello everyone

I havent visited the forum for a while but wud just like to say ive met some relli nice friendly and genuine people here who we all catch up with each other as regularly

Personally I moved to dubai from AD last october but only up until a few months ago started getting time to socialise and would like to say that this forum in my experience is a nice place to start, so on that note your in the right place 

Most of the ppl i met live in the JLT or dubai marina JBR area and the last time we went out, we went to the one and only hotel in jumera road just past the palm, it has a nice bar in a courtyard type enclosure which didnt seem 2 catch too much heat, anyway I liked this place and shall be going this thursday night about 8pm anyway but if anyone wud like to join then please do feel free, 

Hope your all having a gud start of the week otherwise, :-D


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

kiran4568 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> I havent visited the forum for a while but wud just like to say ive met some relli nice friendly and genuine people here who we all catch up with each other as regularly
> 
> ...


ok i am in , how we can stay in touch ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello Kiran!! 

Long time no see. Would love to join you guys but I will be on my way to Mexico (woop woop!). So hopefully next time.

Others, please note that Kiram is a nice chap so you'll be in good hands


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mike, after you've done 5 posts you will be able to send and receive private messages to other forum users.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is another catch up and drinks thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/51334-brunch-friday-25-june.html#post321747


----------



## sant1nho (May 11, 2010)

*Friends*

Dear All,

I am back in town in full force and would like to meet some people and make some friends. We can go footie, badminton or simply get together. Interested?
Give me a shout on: jbs'at'sibank.co.uk.

Get in touch.

Sant1nho


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...51334-brunch-friday-25-june-2.html#post322414

if you are interested


----------



## sant1nho (May 11, 2010)

Stewart,

Lets do it.
Sant1nho



stewart said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...51334-brunch-friday-25-june-2.html#post322414
> 
> if you are interested


----------

